# new to the forum.....



## kmaysob (Nov 23, 2006)

i wanted to say hello and i also had a question. im pretty new to rifle shooting and recently i have been wanting to get into handguns. im looking for a 9mm. my brother had a kel-tec 9mm and he loved it. i never shot it but it sure felt nice. i would like to get a glock 45 and change the barrel to a 9mm (so i have the 45 capabilities) but at the moment i cant afford a $600 gun. i really like the kel-tec and i have read all good things about it exept one. i have read the trigger has alot of creep. does anyone know if this is adjustable? if not is there an after market trigger for it? any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The KelTec trigger is not adjustable nor is there replacement triggers for it. By design it is a long pull but smooth and easy to become accustom to. The KelTec has no manual safety, relying instead on the long double-action trigger pull and an internal hammer block to provide safe operation. The pistol will not fire if dropped, even with a round chambered. A target pistol it is not but I can consistently place all rounds in a 6 inch circle at 15 yards and that is what it is designed to do. A reliable light weight defense pistol it certainly is. Due to it's light weight, about 14 ounces unloaded I think, you can carry it all day and hardly notice it is there. Of the three P-11's I bought when they first came out, none of them have ever failed to chamber and fire when the trigger is pulled and I've never experienced a jam. You can get more information here....... http://www.ktog.org/


----------



## kmaysob (Nov 23, 2006)

i dont really need it for protection, so much as to play around with. i go out to the desert every weekend to shoot. usually just junk out there and sometimes spinner targets. i have paper targets for the rifle. i know alot of people say go with a 22 handgun for just shooting stuff but i really want to get a 9mm. so would this be the one i want or should i just wait and get the glock. like i said i dont really shoot a whole lot of targets and i cant afford a $500 gun. so is this the one? how much more accurate is the glock vs the kel-tec? thanks for the link


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The KelTec, though I like it a lot for it's intended purpose is not the gun I would choose for general plinking or targets. It isn't so much the difference in accuracy capabilities between the KelTec and the Glock but more the sight system plus the light weight of the KelTec makes it tiresome to shoot a lot of rounds. The KelTec sights are crude at best even though they are satisfactory for intended use. Personally if I were dead set on a 9MM I would be taking a look at the Ruger, S&W, or the Springfields which can be had for around $500 if you shop around. I think the advice on a 22 rim fire for what your intended shooting is to be makes more sense and will certainly be cheaper to shoot all day.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Also consider the Beretta 92FS. I have one and use it for everything from plinking to self defence and carry gun. It shoots to point of aim never jams and is one great little pop gun in my opinion. 9mm ammo is also the cheapest of the centerfire defensive pistol cartridges and I just saw one new for 500 dollars. good luck!


----------

